# Keyhole cichlids...flirting, or not?!



## hfac1988 (Dec 31, 2014)

I've noticed that my two keyhole cichlids have started to "twitch" their heads with each other, or "shiver" when they're swimming head on, or side to side at times. I'm fairly sure I have a male and a female but they have never bred before thought they always seem to swim together, or not far from each other.

They're housed in a tank with a breeding pair of rather small Honduran red points, and the two pairs seem to take up a side of the tank each. There are a few corydoras and tetras lurking.

The tank is rather heavily decorated with wood on one side where the HRPs have resided and just spawned, and the keyholes have taken up another side where there's more rock, and lots of plants. I'm planning on putting more wood into the other side and also through the middle to break the territory up a bit so the HRPs don't get too greedy with territory.

Is this a sign that the keyholes are starting to flirt with each other/pair up?

I really do hope they breed, though there aren't any signs that the female is getting swollen with eggs nor signs of breeding tubes, like they can be seen on the HRPs really easily.

Anyone who's kept them before/know more about Keyholes?

Thank you!
Adrian


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

This could be just 2 males or 2 females having "words" with each other.
Trying to determine male and female is almost impossible until you see them spawn.
The female will only show her egg tube about 24 hrs before the event. Males you may never really see anything.
Have they intensified in color? Mine put on their breeding dress about 48 hrs before they spawn. The keyhole marking goes from a spot to a slot type marking, it is very obvious.


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Thought I would add pics. First is a female that I thought was a male!
Second, the same female in front. GL

Not ready.


Very ready!


----------



## hfac1988 (Dec 31, 2014)

Right...They're obviously nowhere near as easy to determine what they're doing as the honduran red points.

There's one that is around 1/3 larger than the other, and the bigger one also has a more pronounced head.

The colours in the smaller one has always been quite dark, before it looked stressed though now it's unlikely anymore, and the colours seem to have started to chance to show the "keyhole" a bit more.

The larger one was quite pale, but since they've been moved tank it has gotten a bit darker, the dorsal and pectoral fins have grown a bit wider and the colours are starting to intensify, though the "keyhole" isn't quite pronounced as the picture. I just had a look at them with no light on, otherwise my light at the moment is a red ish plant light, and am getting the LED strips for normal viewing on saturday then I'll be able to have a better look again.


----------



## hfac1988 (Dec 31, 2014)

Lights just came on, they both actually looks quite like the second picture's colour


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Sounds as if they may be on their way to a pairing!


----------



## hfac1988 (Dec 31, 2014)

Cichlid Debby said:


> Sounds as if they may be on their way to a pairing!


I hope so! They're much more gentler than the HRPs in the same tank, but they've started pecking around their area, which is where a pile of rocks and a few tall plants blocking the way are, and they've also been kind of pecking at substrate around the radius occasionally. And they've also started to sometimes chase the corys that swim nearby, or nudge the bn plec gently.

Nothing obvious about defending their territory, although when the HRPs swim over to that side the tank, they certainly don't chase anything and just pass by and go back to their dungeon. Same goes for the Keyholes swimming to the HRP's side.

Looks like a long process until they pair properly!


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

How large is the tank? The keyholes might have a rough time if the HRPs start to spawn. A nice sight break in the middle of the tank might help.
As for defending territory, my keyholes never really bother until it was time to spawn. Seemed like it was too much effort to be bothered with if there were no eggs involved.  A nice smooth flat rock will entice them, although mine seem to prefer oak leaves to spawn on. If it happens it will go very fast, a big flurry of displaying, defending and cleaning and a few hours later, eggs will be laid. Best of luck to you.


----------



## hfac1988 (Dec 31, 2014)

3 foot, There's quite a lot of sight breaks already as the HRPs have picked the dim corner behind the wood. I've got some more wood delivered to a friend's so just need to pick that up and I'll be able to make more sight breaks, and also make a cave for the Keyholes with smooth rock at the bottom.

They were in a much smaller tank before together for a very short amount of time and the HRPs have bred in there and the keyholes did get roughed up a bit, but since the move it's been fine and they don't bite anymore, merely a nudge unless they get far too close to the fry. 
HRPs only got proper aggressive just before spawning but once they've spawned the aggression dropped right down. I found them being naturally very curious and often will go around poking at things but even when defending territory they seem to chase more than bite.

There's a selection of smooth rock, and also a few shredded almond leaves lying around somewhere decomposing. I'll most likely miss the spawning process if they ever do, my fish always spawn when I'm at work or out doing something!


----------



## hfac1988 (Dec 31, 2014)

Also, sudden change in behaviour of the larger keyhole, it's seemingly VERY peckish and even started picking at floating vegetation, which it never used to do, it's eating really boisterously and even noticed a few of the large leaves around where they reside have been munched/have holes in them! (Not bad plant growth, plants have enough light and ferts.)


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Sounds like you have a good set up for them. 36" is definitely enough for the keyholes. They only defend about 12 - 16".
Peckish, good description!  He may be ready and she is not. I have never had a male bully a female but it could happen. 
My guestimate, he's prepping the boudoir! Keep watching! And don't be surprised if that larger one turns out to be the female!


----------



## hfac1988 (Dec 31, 2014)

12-16" to defend is definitely spot on. That is really how the fish spread in me tank. HRPs take up most of it, Keyholes have a wee bit but seem happy enough.

"ish", probably a British thing, seeing forum's mainly US dominated!

Possibly, though the plant it's really having a go at is at the top of the tank where water gets drawn into the sump, doubt they'll lay eggs there but certainly a behaviour change.

That would be interesting thing if the large one is a male! 
I'm keen to keep me eye on them! Shall report back when I see more, or daily if I'm bothered enough!


----------



## hfac1988 (Dec 31, 2014)

Still the same old! Going to collect the wood tonight, but I've found a small small piece of slate that came off a slate chunk so I've cleaned it up and put it in the keyholes' territory. 
I'm tempted to do a coldish water change and see if that'll trigger it off


----------



## xchrislundtx (Jan 23, 2015)

just curious.. how this turned out. Keyholes are my favorite


----------

